# Dog Walker/Home Boarding South Oxfordshire/West Berkshire Border



## spaniel07 (May 3, 2012)

A professional run service, insured, CRB Checked and Licenced by South Oxon District Council. I`m a homechecker and assessor for English Springer Spaniel Welfare, which I have done for the past 6 years.

South Oxon Pet Services

Happy to board/ walk all sizes of dogs, all dogs transported securely in my 4 x4, all walks are away from roads, enjoying the Ridgeway and Chilterns maximum of 4 dogs walked together.

Please have a look at my website, call or email me with any questions you may have.

Thank you

Amanda 
__________________
Professional Dog Walker - Home Boarding South Oxfordshire/West Berkshire Border

South Oxon Pet Services


----------

